# Do pyTivo to Edge transfers work?



## kenstir (Oct 14, 2010)

I have videos on my QNAP NAS that I transfer to my Roamio Plus using pyTivo (I maintain a fork of pyTivo for QNAP). Do these transfers work with the Tivo Edge?

I have tried to research this question on my own but I am a bit lost. I think
* From Edge to PC (TiVo to-go) seems to be broken but maybe it works now? EDGE TiVo to PC transfers... Anyone have a status update?
* From PC to Edge is "understood" to be broken according to one post. PyTivo

Thanks for any direct knowledge or links!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don’t have an Edge to test, but last I heard Edge to a PC was working.

You'll never be able to transfer from a PC to Edge because the new hydra UI does not support PC shares. That's true on older units which were upgraded to the new UI as well. I talked to someone at TiVo a while back about that and they told me they have no plans to ever bring that functionality back.


----------



## kenstir (Oct 14, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> You'll never be able to transfer from a PC to Edge because the new hydra UI does not support PC shares....they have no plans to ever bring that functionality back.


Sad for me! I don't know what I'll do when my Roamio breaks down, but I guess it won't be a Tivo. Thank you Dan203 for the info.


----------

